# Problema al instalar Gentoolkit

## pedraku

Hola soy bastante nuevo en esto de Linux y Gentoo pero espero ir aprendiendo poco a poco 

Mi problema es que intento instalar gentoolkit pero me sale un error y no se instala es este:

 * Fetch failed for 'app-misc/realpath-1.15-r1', Log file:

 *  '/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/realpath-1.15-r1/temp/build.log'

>>> Failed to emerge app-misc/realpath-1.15-r1, Log file:

Por lo que veo en el log es que no se puede descargar realpath-1.15-r1 y por lo tanto no me instala el gentoolkit 

he probado con :

#emerge -an gentoolkit 

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] app-misc/realpath-1.15-r1  USE="nls" 

[ebuild  N    ] app-portage/gentoolkit-0.2.4.6.1-r1 

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No]

Pero tampoco me lo instala sigue dandome el mismo error, he buscado en google y en los docs de gentoo pero no he encontrado nada a ver si alguien me puede hechar una mano,gracias.

----------

## Jorginho

Podrias pasar mas info de arriba de los asteriscos cuando haces emerge -av gentoolkit? ya que con eso no tengo mucha idea de que puede ser

----------

## pedraku

hola esto es lo que me sale:

emerge gentoolkit

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Starting parallel fetch

>>> Emerging (1 of 2) app-misc/realpath-1.15-r1

openpty failed: 'out of pty devices'

>>> Downloading 'http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/realpath_1.15.tar.gz'

--2011-04-23 22:08:22--  http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/realpath_1.15.tar.gz

Resolving distfiles.gentoo.org... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `distfiles.gentoo.org'

>>> Downloading 'http://ftp.pt.debian.org/debian/pool/main/r/realpath/realpath_1.15.tar.gz'

--2011-04-23 22:08:22--  http://ftp.pt.debian.org/debian/pool/main/r/realpath/realpath_1.15.tar.gz

Resolving ftp.pt.debian.org... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `ftp.pt.debian.org'

>>> Downloading 'http://ftp.bg.debian.org/debian/pool/main/r/realpath/realpath_1.15.tar.gz'

--2011-04-23 22:08:22--  http://ftp.bg.debian.org/debian/pool/main/r/realpath/realpath_1.15.tar.gz

Resolving ftp.bg.debian.org... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `ftp.bg.debian.org'

>>> Downloading 'http://ftp.jp.debian.org/debian/pool/main/r/realpath/realpath_1.15.tar.gz'

--2011-04-23 22:08:22--  http://ftp.jp.debian.org/debian/pool/main/r/realpath/realpath_1.15.tar.gz

Resolving ftp.jp.debian.org... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `ftp.jp.debian.org'

>>> Downloading 'http://ftp.ru.debian.org/debian/pool/main/r/realpath/realpath_1.15.tar.gz'

--2011-04-23 22:08:23--  http://ftp.ru.debian.org/debian/pool/main/r/realpath/realpath_1.15.tar.gz

Resolving ftp.ru.debian.org... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `ftp.ru.debian.org'

>>> Downloading 'http://ftp.fi.debian.org/debian/pool/main/r/realpath/realpath_1.15.tar.gz'

--2011-04-23 22:08:23--  http://ftp.fi.debian.org/debian/pool/main/r/realpath/realpath_1.15.tar.gz

Resolving ftp.fi.debian.org... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `ftp.fi.debian.org'

>>> Downloading 'http://ftp.ch.debian.org/debian/pool/main/r/realpath/realpath_1.15.tar.gz'

--2011-04-23 22:08:23--  http://ftp.ch.debian.org/debian/pool/main/r/realpath/realpath_1.15.tar.gz

Resolving ftp.ch.debian.org... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `ftp.ch.debian.org'

>>> Downloading 'http://ftp.hu.debian.org/debian/pool/main/r/realpath/realpath_1.15.tar.gz'

--2011-04-23 22:08:23--  http://ftp.hu.debian.org/debian/pool/main/r/realpath/realpath_1.15.tar.gz

Resolving ftp.hu.debian.org... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `ftp.hu.debian.org'

>>> Downloading 'http://ftp.gr.debian.org/debian/pool/main/r/realpath/realpath_1.15.tar.gz'

--2011-04-23 22:08:23--  http://ftp.gr.debian.org/debian/pool/main/r/realpath/realpath_1.15.tar.gz

Resolving ftp.gr.debian.org... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `ftp.gr.debian.org'

>>> Downloading 'http://ftp.nz.debian.org/debian/pool/main/r/realpath/realpath_1.15.tar.gz'

--2011-04-23 22:08:23--  http://ftp.nz.debian.org/debian/pool/main/r/realpath/realpath_1.15.tar.gz

Resolving ftp.nz.debian.org... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `ftp.nz.debian.org'

>>> Downloading 'http://ftp.dk.debian.org/debian/pool/main/r/realpath/realpath_1.15.tar.gz'

--2011-04-23 22:08:23--  http://ftp.dk.debian.org/debian/pool/main/r/realpath/realpath_1.15.tar.gz

Resolving ftp.dk.debian.org... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `ftp.dk.debian.org'

>>> Downloading 'http://ftp2.de.debian.org/debian/pool/main/r/realpath/realpath_1.15.tar.gz'

--2011-04-23 22:08:23--  http://ftp2.de.debian.org/debian/pool/main/r/realpath/realpath_1.15.tar.gz

Resolving ftp2.de.debian.org... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `ftp2.de.debian.org'

>>> Downloading 'http://ftp.ie.debian.org/debian/pool/main/r/realpath/realpath_1.15.tar.gz'

--2011-04-23 22:08:23--  http://ftp.ie.debian.org/debian/pool/main/r/realpath/realpath_1.15.tar.gz

Resolving ftp.ie.debian.org... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `ftp.ie.debian.org'

>>> Downloading 'http://ftp.au.debian.org/debian/pool/main/r/realpath/realpath_1.15.tar.gz'

--2011-04-23 22:08:23--  http://ftp.au.debian.org/debian/pool/main/r/realpath/realpath_1.15.tar.gz

Resolving ftp.au.debian.org... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `ftp.au.debian.org'

>>> Downloading 'http://ftp.at.debian.org/debian/pool/main/r/realpath/realpath_1.15.tar.gz'

--2011-04-23 22:08:23--  http://ftp.at.debian.org/debian/pool/main/r/realpath/realpath_1.15.tar.gz

Resolving ftp.at.debian.org... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `ftp.at.debian.org'

>>> Downloading 'http://ftp.ca.debian.org/debian/pool/main/r/realpath/realpath_1.15.tar.gz'

--2011-04-23 22:08:23--  http://ftp.ca.debian.org/debian/pool/main/r/realpath/realpath_1.15.tar.gz

Resolving ftp.ca.debian.org... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `ftp.ca.debian.org'

>>> Downloading 'http://ftp.hk.debian.org/debian/pool/main/r/realpath/realpath_1.15.tar.gz'

--2011-04-23 22:08:23--  http://ftp.hk.debian.org/debian/pool/main/r/realpath/realpath_1.15.tar.gz

Resolving ftp.hk.debian.org... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `ftp.hk.debian.org'

>>> Downloading 'http://ftp.sk.debian.org/debian/pool/main/r/realpath/realpath_1.15.tar.gz'

--2011-04-23 22:08:23--  http://ftp.sk.debian.org/debian/pool/main/r/realpath/realpath_1.15.tar.gz

Resolving ftp.sk.debian.org... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `ftp.sk.debian.org'

>>> Downloading 'http://ftp.cz.debian.org/debian/pool/main/r/realpath/realpath_1.15.tar.gz'

--2011-04-23 22:08:23--  http://ftp.cz.debian.org/debian/pool/main/r/realpath/realpath_1.15.tar.gz

Resolving ftp.cz.debian.org... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `ftp.cz.debian.org'

>>> Downloading 'http://ftp.se.debian.org/debian/pool/main/r/realpath/realpath_1.15.tar.gz'

--2011-04-23 22:08:23--  http://ftp.se.debian.org/debian/pool/main/r/realpath/realpath_1.15.tar.gz

Resolving ftp.se.debian.org... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `ftp.se.debian.org'

>>> Downloading 'http://ftp.be.debian.org/debian/pool/main/r/realpath/realpath_1.15.tar.gz'

--2011-04-23 22:08:23--  http://ftp.be.debian.org/debian/pool/main/r/realpath/realpath_1.15.tar.gz

Resolving ftp.be.debian.org... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `ftp.be.debian.org'

>>> Downloading 'http://ftp.nc.debian.org/debian/pool/main/r/realpath/realpath_1.15.tar.gz'

--2011-04-23 22:08:23--  http://ftp.nc.debian.org/debian/pool/main/r/realpath/realpath_1.15.tar.gz

Resolving ftp.nc.debian.org... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `ftp.nc.debian.org'

>>> Downloading 'http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/pool/main/r/realpath/realpath_1.15.tar.gz'

--2011-04-23 22:08:24--  http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/pool/main/r/realpath/realpath_1.15.tar.gz

Resolving ftp.de.debian.org... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `ftp.de.debian.org'

>>> Downloading 'http://ftp.br.debian.org/debian/pool/main/r/realpath/realpath_1.15.tar.gz'

--2011-04-23 22:08:24--  http://ftp.br.debian.org/debian/pool/main/r/realpath/realpath_1.15.tar.gz

Resolving ftp.br.debian.org... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `ftp.br.debian.org'

>>> Downloading 'http://ftp.uk.debian.org/debian/pool/main/r/realpath/realpath_1.15.tar.gz'

--2011-04-23 22:08:24--  http://ftp.uk.debian.org/debian/pool/main/r/realpath/realpath_1.15.tar.gz

Resolving ftp.uk.debian.org... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `ftp.uk.debian.org'

>>> Downloading 'http://ftp.tw.debian.org/debian/pool/main/r/realpath/realpath_1.15.tar.gz'

--2011-04-23 22:08:24--  http://ftp.tw.debian.org/debian/pool/main/r/realpath/realpath_1.15.tar.gz

Resolving ftp.tw.debian.org... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `ftp.tw.debian.org'

>>> Downloading 'http://ftp.ro.debian.org/debian/pool/main/r/realpath/realpath_1.15.tar.gz'

--2011-04-23 22:08:24--  http://ftp.ro.debian.org/debian/pool/main/r/realpath/realpath_1.15.tar.gz

Resolving ftp.ro.debian.org... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `ftp.ro.debian.org'

>>> Downloading 'http://ftp.kr.debian.org/debian/pool/main/r/realpath/realpath_1.15.tar.gz'

--2011-04-23 22:08:24--  http://ftp.kr.debian.org/debian/pool/main/r/realpath/realpath_1.15.tar.gz

Resolving ftp.kr.debian.org... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `ftp.kr.debian.org'

>>> Downloading 'http://ftp.cl.debian.org/debian/pool/main/r/realpath/realpath_1.15.tar.gz'

--2011-04-23 22:08:24--  http://ftp.cl.debian.org/debian/pool/main/r/realpath/realpath_1.15.tar.gz

Resolving ftp.cl.debian.org... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `ftp.cl.debian.org'

>>> Downloading 'http://ftp.no.debian.org/debian/pool/main/r/realpath/realpath_1.15.tar.gz'

--2011-04-23 22:08:24--  http://ftp.no.debian.org/debian/pool/main/r/realpath/realpath_1.15.tar.gz

Resolving ftp.no.debian.org... failed: Name or service not known.

wget: unable to resolve host address `ftp.no.debian.org'

hasta llegar a los asteriscos.

Un error gordo que he cometido es que esto lo hago desde debian con chroot pero ya tengo el gentoo instalado en mi particion /dev/sda3 

el error es que he montado sda3 como debe ser en /mnt/gentoo pero tambien he montado /proc y /dev pero el proc es el de mi debian y ahora no puedo desmontar nada me dice que esta ocupado trabajando y no se como hacerlo.

----------

## JotaCE

pues yo creo que la conexion de internet no funciona o no encuentra el archivo que estas buscando.

puedes hacer primero un 

```
emerge --sync
```

y luego

```
emerge gentoolkit
```

puedes enseñarnos tus archivos

```

/etc/resolv.conf
```

```
/etc/conf.d/net
```

y la salida del comando

```

ifconfig
```

----------

## pedraku

Hola jotaCE creo que tengo mal el resolv.conf pero primero de todo quiero solucionar el error que cometi al montar mi particion de gentoo /sda3 dentro de /mnt/gentoo ya que hago chroot desde mi debian tambien monte el /proc y /dev en /mnt/gentoo pero ese proc es el de mi debian y ahora no puedo desmontar nada por que me dice que esta trabajando, como es logico el proc de mi debian esta dentro de mi /sda3 montado y ahora no se como desmontarlo, no se si me explico bien y se entiende, a ver si consigo desmontarlo y hacer el chroot bien y te reportare lo que me sale con los comandos que me has dejado arriba.

----------

## pedraku

Bueno creo que gentoo se me queda grande para mi tengo poca experiencia y todavia estoy muy verde para seguir con un sistema tan complicado un amigo que sabe bastante sobre el tema me ha recomendado ir aprendiendo con Debian y probando con otras distribuciones para coger experiencia, asi que le hare caso y por el momento dejare de un lado gentoo hasta que este mas preparado,gracias de todas formas por la respuestas,salu2.

----------

## JotaCE

 *pedraku wrote:*   

> Bueno creo que gentoo se me queda grande para mi tengo poca experiencia y todavia estoy muy verde para seguir con un sistema tan complicado un amigo que sabe bastante sobre el tema me ha recomendado ir aprendiendo con Debian y probando con otras distribuciones para coger experiencia, asi que le hare caso y por el momento dejare de un lado gentoo hasta que este mas preparado,gracias de todas formas por la respuestas,salu2.

 

Muy bien!!

----------

